# AC70 making noise



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Intermittently my AC70 will make almost a grinding noise. Causes?


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

trailblazer295 said:


> Intermittently my AC70 will make almost a grinding noise. Causes?


Sand/gravel/grit in the impeller?

Remove it, look for signs of wear/damage. Replace as necessary.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Took the impeller out and cleaned it and don't notice anything strange. It is only a few months old.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

There was a recall on them.

I have one bought on Boxing day. Make sure it is primed properly and that the lift tube is all the way down and in place. does it have the grinding noise when there is a strong flow from the filter?

Is there any air bubble in the lift tube that goes into the filter and over the propeller?

If the filter is primed and still making the grinding noise I would assume it has an issue and would take it back if possible.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Now that you mention it there might be an air bubble but i can't figure out how to get rid of it. I thought it would take care of itself. I saw the recall at BA but it was only those sold in brown boxes and mine was in the normal aquaclear packaging.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

trailblazer295 said:


> Now that you mention it there might be an air bubble but i can't figure out how to get rid of it. I thought it would take care of itself. I saw the recall at BA but it was only those sold in brown boxes and mine was in the normal aquaclear packaging.


To get rid of the air bubble you can get a plastic cup and take off the lid and pour the tank water into the filter on the tube side. Make sure you have that tube all the way down and in place. It may seem like it but it can be up a bit and cause issues. by moving the tube back and forth you can increase and decrease flow. I push gently down on the tube and add water until the bubble is gone.

Good luck


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

trailblazer295 said:


> Took the impeller out and cleaned it and don't notice anything strange. It is only a few months old.


Check 'er again. blow out the middle of the impeller. You can take off the 'propeller' at the end. Check the impeller magnet for scratches or wear and the impeller 'well' also. Blow it out. Occasionally impellers 'catch' poorly so when you restart it after you ensure there are no air bubbles try stopping and starting the motor a couple of times by disconnecting the plug.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

You can also try a squirt of cooking spray into the impeller hole too. It's only harmful to fish if you cook them in it and can be scooped off the top of the water after.


----------

